# Using 1/4" bits in P.C. 7518



## Midnightflyer (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi All, well, I went and got me a Porter Cable 7518, I've used it once today, Boy!!! what a difference from my old 6931!!! anyway, is it ok to use a 1/4" bit in this 7518, if so, is there a max speed for them? Thanks in advance, Midnightflyer


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Midnightflyer said:


> Hi All, well, I went and got me a Porter Cable 7518, I've used it once today, Boy!!! what a difference from my old 6931!!! anyway, is it ok to use a 1/4" bit in this 7518, if so, is there a max speed for them? Thanks in advance, Midnightflyer


Hi Floyd - congratulations on the new addition. 
I regularly use 1/4" shanks in my Freud 3000. The only thing I noticed is it is easy to stress the bit because there is so much power there. When I first got the thing using the small shanks, I started noticing a difference in the sound of the cutting and I realized I was taking probably, about twice as much stock as I should have been. The router didn't notice but the bit sure did. Just use a little common sense with it and you should be fine. I set the speed based on bit diameter so I am usually running the small bits up high. Good Luck and enjoy


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Floyd, bit diameter is what determines proper bit speed. Your manual should have a list of suggested speeds. Even though your router has the power to make a single pass cut with most any profile stick to the rule of removing no more than 1/4" of material in one pass for the best results.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

hi

That's one of the down falls using a tank router, it's like using a 5 lb. hammer to drive in 16p nails it's quicker but a good chance you will bend over many nails..using the right tool works the best the norm..


==


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Bob's right, as he usually is.:laugh: But, Most of us don't have multiple tables. And I'm darned sure not going to switch out routers to use a 1/4 shank bit. Luckily, I have a pretty good set of smaller profile bits, but with 1/2 shanks. On the occasion that I need a profile only found (in my shop) with a 1/4 shank, I change the collet to 1/4. I've had bad experiences with adapters. 
Those who mentioned that a 1/4 shank bit in behemoths like our 7518s may cause us to cut a bit more than is safe, are correct. It's best to take small cuts. 



bobj3 said:


> hi
> 
> That's one of the down falls using a tank router, it's like using a 5 lb. hammer to drive in 16p nails it's quicker but a good chance you will bend over many nails..using the right tool works the best the norm..
> 
> ...


----------

